# Mavic oder dT Swiss Laufräder bein Granite Chief??



## FeliDeli (23. September 2011)

Hallo Rose Bikes, ich will mir bald mein Granite Chief kaufen 
und ich wollte fragen, ob ich mir lieber die DT swiss M1800 oder die Mavic Crosstrail Disc CL einbaue. Ich fahre oft längere Touren, aber die Felge sollte auch schon mal ein paar Sprünge im Gelände aushalten ;
Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Nimm die DT laufräder, wenn mal was sein sollte kann die fast jeder händler warten.
Bei den Mavic hast du ein problem, die müssen bei einem speichbruch zum beispiel eingeschickt werden.

Desweiteren kann dieser Mavic LRS nicht so eine steifigkeit aufweisen wie der DT LRS, 24 speichen bleiben 24 speichen. Da wird man die benötigte steifigkeit nie mit hinbekommen !


Hier solltest du auch mal lesen KLICK


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

